# Catasetum macroglossum



## Kavanaru (Oct 10, 2011)

an nice clon with lot of red/orange color on the lip...



Catasetum macroglossum by kavanaru, on Flickr



Catasetum macroglossum by kavanaru, on Flickr


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 10, 2011)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Lycaste53 (Oct 10, 2011)

Very nice, I like this genus too and really appreciate to see the pics of your collection!


----------



## Shiva (Oct 10, 2011)

Another nice one Ramón. I'll never get bored with these.


----------



## Rick (Oct 10, 2011)

Kind of creepy like, but I like it!!


----------



## Jorch (Oct 11, 2011)

Aliens have landed!!! :clap:

What a great collection you have!


----------



## W. Beetus (Oct 11, 2011)

Your Catasetums are all great!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 11, 2011)

Female flowers?


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks @ all! 


SlipperFan said:


> Female flowers?



nope, these are male flowers... when in doubt, check the antennae: they are present and long = male (except for Ctsm. discolor and its group)


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 12, 2011)

OK -- thanks.


----------

